# Inward block and training horse-stance



## JamesB (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi all, I've just joined the forum so I though I'd post a question up that has been bouncing round my head for a while.

The small number of Kenpo schools that I've seen practise their basics from a training horse-stance (i.e. both shoulders facing 12), fists on the waist. 

I'm thinking of the inward block in particular, which is executed so that the fist travels and stops in front of the opposite shoulder, and the arm is angled 45 degrees out from the shoulder, so whilst the body is aligned to 12 oclock, the blocking arm is aligned (in the vertical plane) to 10.30 / 1.30 

When executed in a form or technique, we are taught that the block must now be aligned differently - it should still go to 10.30 (or 1.30 for a left-inward-block), but relative to our own body the blocking arm is now at 90 degrees (or even slightly more "open") in the vertical plane.

Sometimes a I observe a beginning student confuse the difference between the "training" inward block and the basic block as executed during a technique/form. Some beginners have a tendency to "pull" the inward block back so that it is aligned 45-degrees, relative to their body, because this is how they have practised it, and until they are corrected the muscles in their arms/chest/shoulders tell them this is how it should be - certainly this was a point of confusion for me at least.

So does anyone have an opinion on how blocks might be practised? I've often wondered if it would be advantageous to practise blocking drills from a neutral bow, and simply switch stance to practise off the other side - I believe I would have gained an advantage if I had started this way, but without alot more experience I could be way off in my premise.

Comments and feedback welcome, I'd be especially interested to hear from anyone studying SL4 under Dr Chapel, or even the man himself.   

Cheers,
James


----------



## rmcrobertson (Oct 24, 2004)

First off, I'd recommend simply learning Short Form 1, then adapting that to simply doing a series of step-throughs with all the basic blocks, going forward and in reverse.

Actually, you're quite right to say that the block's relationship to the body should be maintained whether one is in a horse stance or a neutral bow. But I'd recommend going back to Mr. Parker's very first pamphlets with Tom Gow, and for an inward block, line the fist with the opposite shoulder and the elbow with the midline of the body, while keeping the block just below eye level. 

It's also worthwhile simply doing sets of blocks, and something like Blocking Set 1, out of a horse stance, looking in the mirror, working on correct alignment, and especially working on connecting the "upper case," to the lower body--these blocks need to be supported and powered, and that doesn't come from the shoulders.

Personally, I'd say just work on that, and let long slow practice and progress through the system handle a lot of the theory....rather than worrying about why you don't block like a black belt, for example. (I'd hope a white belt couldn't--or what the heck have the black belts been up to all that time?) That way, as you progress, you can look back and constantly rethink/upgrade what you've been doing--for example, the inward blocks near the end of Short Form 2 will change what you do in Short 1.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 24, 2004)

JamesB said:
			
		

> Hi all, I've just joined the forum so I though I'd post a question up that has been bouncing round my head for a while.
> 
> The small number of Kenpo schools that I've seen practise their basics from a training horse-stance (i.e. both shoulders facing 12), fists on the waist.
> 
> ...


I have wrestled with this as well. If you will notice the inward block we do with the right hand on "Five swords" does not resemble the inward block we do in an horse. Its stops a bit short of the full 45 degree angle with the 270 degree extension. Anyways, yes, there are differences to be had; yes, the horse has its place, but bear in mind its a training tool meant to isolate a basic, and a great way to have students line up and show the instructor whom needs work.
Sean


----------



## OC Kid (Oct 27, 2004)

The way I have my student practice their basic blocks is first from a horse stance to learn the proper path the block must travel and the snap (focus) at the end of the block as well as speed because we do them in multiples.

Next we break up into pairs and practice them as a pair technique. outside in blockmiddle area for example one person will punch the other block


----------



## Seig (Oct 28, 2004)

The information you have been given is excellent. Nice post Robert! While the final execution of the block is different, the path of action remains the same. The training horse is just that, a training posture. We could probably drag a thread 100 pages long just discussing this stance, but there probably isn't a pressing need to, now. The drills you are talking about are what we refer to as innovating and can add value to what you do. Remember, as you or your students progress, their entire posture will change. Concentrate on good solid basics and the rest will take care of themselves.


----------

